# For the AR guys...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/slide-fire-solutions-ssar-15-bump-fire-device-ar-15/

Pretty neat and the main difference in the ATF ruling on this stock versus the one a few years ago is that the ATF initially "approved" the design of the first one then ruled differently when they got an actual item to test.

This one was granted an approval letter based on the actual item sent to them and testing it. It will take actual re-wording of rules and/or regs to pull rescind the permission this time me thinks...

Brent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That wil burn up your ammo allowance for the year real fast!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah... but it is super easy to fire single, 2 or 3 shot planned bursts so you only burn it up if'n you wish to.

Brent


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

wow, thats too good to be true...just sayin...wow


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Should have a Saftey, 3round burst, and full auto.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Should have a Saftey, 3round burst, and full auto.


 
That would make it a mechanical device that some governemental ninny would regulate, as it is, it is just a shock absorbing stock that is really good at energy transfer. :thumbup:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Reminds me of the 'Hell Fire Trigger' that you could buy. Looked cool while someone who knows how to use it fires the gun but was a real PITA for me to use.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*There was a stock that the ATF approved like this for the 10/22 based on the fact the weapon sent for them to test did not work, then after a bunch of people invested and a factory was built and tons were sold, a working unit found it's way to the ATF and they pulled the plug and bankrupted the guy and company.*

*They obtained a sales list and require anyone who bought one to return the spring for destruction.*

*BS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

if you pratice you can bump fire your ar without all that stuff straped on it.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

or just get u a drop in auto-sear and be done with it.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

sniper, that is fine for some folks but I think it is hard to build a legal full auto ar something about original AR serial number age or some thing.

Here is the youtube link to their videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SlideFireSolutions

This one shows the technique well.





Brent


----------

